# Unable to get Kenya PCC



## tushar95in (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I have applied for Canada immigration for which PCC needs to be provided for all the countries one has stayed in for more than 6 months.

I have lived in Kenya for more than 6 months in total during my multiple visits (2011 & 2013) and I was holding a Business visa. The Kenyan government does not issue PCC for visitor visa but this is an important document for Canada immigration application & my file got rejected due to this reason. Please help if you have some information regarding this.

The issue is that do a PCC only for residents of Kenya and not for Visitors irrespective of their length of stay. By residents they mean a person who has a work permit or a dependent pass or student visa. 
If you are not a resident there is no way, they would do a PCC.

Please Please Help !!!!

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The 6 month requirement is only if you were a resident in Kenya for more than 6 months. If your 6 months is an accumulation of times you were there on business you don’t need a police certificate for that country.


----------



## tushar95in (Feb 1, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> The 6 month requirement is only if you were a resident in Kenya for more than 6 months. If your 6 months is an accumulation of times you were there on business you don’t need a police certificate for that country.


Hi, 

thanks for the revert but my file got rejected just because if this. CIC needs PCC from kenya .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tushar95in said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the revert but my file got rejected just because if this. CIC needs PCC from kenya .


You’ll need to write to CIC and explain fully about your visits and that Kenya won’t supply PCC for business visas.


----------



## tushar95in (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks Auld Yin fo rthe usggestion but i see many other people on this forum have this problem before, specially i see a thread from (migrate_canada), how do i contact them, to know how did they finally settle this mess ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Click on their name on their post, a screen will drop down allowing you to send them a private message.


----------



## tushar95in (Feb 1, 2018)

Dear Auld, 

I am afraid i cannot do that as i am junior member in this forum, is there any other way where i can know what should i do . I am totally clueless & not want to lose the opportunity of shifting to Canada.
Any help would be appreciated here.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

tushar95in said:


> Dear Auld,
> 
> I am afraid i cannot do that as i am junior member in this forum, is there any other way where i can know what should i do . I am totally clueless & not want to lose the opportunity of shifting to Canada.
> Any help would be appreciated here.


Once you've made 5 posts (you've currently made 4 posts) that aren't nonsense posts meant to pad your post count, you will be able to access the Private Message function and you will be able to contact other members via the Private Message function.




tushar95in said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for Canada immigration for which PCC needs to be provided for all the countries one has stayed in for more than 6 months.
> 
> ...


Do you have this in writing from the government of Kenya? If so, you could just state that you have a PCC from Kenya and then include the written statement from the Kenyan government.


----------



## tushar95in (Feb 1, 2018)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Once you've made 5 posts (you've currently made 4 posts) that aren't nonsense posts meant to pad your post count, you will be able to access the Private Message function and you will be able to contact other members via the Private Message function.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear WestCoastCanadianGirl , Thanks for replying . No i do not have it written from Kenyan but the fingerprints requirement is clearly mentioned on their website . But to my luck today i managed to get the fingerprints from DCP office here in India & have couriered the documents to my relatives in Kenya . Hope now CID Kenya grants me the Good Character Certificate document. Keeping my fingers crossed here.

Thanks 
Tushar


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

If they don't, surely this won't be the first time that Canadian immigration authorities have come across this issue with people who have lived in Kenya.


----------



## tushar95in (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks , shall keep you all posted with the progress


----------

